# Atlas Traverse Gear Slipping



## MDof2 (Apr 29, 2016)

**EDIT**
It's broken..
 

Greetings all-
I've got an Atlas 10" lathe. I'm in the process of tearing things down to clean, look at, fix, replace, etc.
The first thing I find is the traverse gears slip when trying to move them one direction, and at times, another.

Taking the saddle off, and looking at the gears themselves, it seems they barely engage one another.
This would lead me to believe there is perhaps a bushing in the body of the face / saddle where the gear is that is worn out? Broken? Other?

At first glance it didn't look like the gear housing was cracked or broken, which I've read is a common issue.

Appreciate any input on where to start with this.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 29, 2016)

MDof2 said:


> **EDIT**
> It's broken..
> 
> 
> ...



It might be possible that someone put a wrong gear on the lathe, as a repair or quick fix, or just by mistake.  The gears on those lathes are made from Zamak, a zinc alloy, definitely not iron or steel.  Is that what you are seeing?  A magnet would tell for sure.  It is also possible that someone put one of the change gears on there to keep the lathe going.  Look online at the various parts sources for Atlas lathes and find out what the tooth counts of the gears are supposed to be.  It would take a huge amount of wear or a missing bushing to make that loose of a gear mesh.  Wiggle them and see what happens...

Be careful.  Zamak gears and other parts break easily.


----------



## MDof2 (Apr 29, 2016)

Turns out the case is broken. 
I took it further apart and the ear from the (in the pic) top right bolt is broken off. Thus it's not in the position it should be.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 29, 2016)

That is a common problem. Check eBay..


----------



## Rob (Apr 29, 2016)

I would give Clausing a call and price them before looking on EBay.  A lot of the time new from the manufacture is cheaper than used off EBay.  It would be interesting to see the price for the 10F-11 part.


----------

